# child pain solutions



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIchild pain solutions"Our pilot study on 30 children, presented at the American Gastroenerological Association Annual Meeting in May of this year (2007), showed that home based guided imagery is superior to standard medical care and decreases pain frequency, pain duration, school absences and increases quality of life and sleep quality (6). After the course of Guided Imagery, *85% of the parents reported their child's symptoms be better (somewhat to remarkably better) than before treatment. After treatment 35% of children in the Guided Imagery group were pain free, compared to only 7% in the medical care group. Daily pain after treatment was reported by 28% in medical care group versus only 3.5% in the Guided Imagery group."*http://www.childpainsolutions.com/information.html


----------



## okijen (Jan 11, 2008)

Eric-I am new to all of this. My 13 yr old daughter has been suffering for 4 months now andwas given the diagnosis of IBS Dec 26. This guided Imagery treatment sounds very promisingbut doesnt sound like it will be readily available any time soon i was curious what your thoughts are on IBS Hypnotherapy cds-advertised on ...comI found it in the back of the book Eating for IBS. My daughter is seeing a therapist today-forthe first time to maybe learn some coping skills as far as stress in concerned-I hope it will be helpful.Thank you!!Jen


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Jen,Sorry to hear your daughter has IBS.I was the first person to do Mike's tapes on the bb here and am friends with Heather and with Mike. It has been the best thing I have ever done for my severe IBS. The HT and CBT forum on this bb was mainly established around Mike's tapes and these forms of treatments.Somethings to read and if you have any questions let me know.Ponderings of an IBSerhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=35700andhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=5373andhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=78698http://www.ibshypnosis.com/Hope that helps and again if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Jen - There are CDs available just for children - click on the link above showing the IBS Audio Program 60 for children or go to KidsTummyAche.comFor more information. Since the program is developed for kids age 8 (or even 6) to 13, your daughter may be just on the edge to do the adult version - the IBS Audio Program 100. Here is more info on that -http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndrome If you would like to speak to someone about the program, you can call 877-898-2539. Mike has worked with many children and his protocol has a very good success rate and is available now in MP3 download format - the 100 program is available as hard copy CDs or MP3 and is on sale now. Every single child in Mike's clinical study had improvement in most if not all of their presenting symptoms, including the anxiety, and missed school, pain, etc. The beauty of the program is that your child learns these skills through the brain-gut connection and it happens "automatically" over time. Each child that worked with Mike came out of the therapy happier and more confident, so it is worth looking into - and way more cost effective than other treatments...Let me know if you have any questions as I now work with Mike after being helped with the program - and Eric urged me to try it too...All the best to you - blessings...


----------

